
Shackleton's Medical Kit (2012) - ubac
https://granta.com/shackletons-medical-kit/
======
taborj
Shackleton's ill-fated Trans-Antarctic expedition of 1914 is an amazing story
of perseverance and resourcefulness. If you haven't read up on it, I highly
recommend Alfred Lansing's _Endurance_ , or Shackleton's own _South_ (which is
in the public domain, and can be found as an eBook for free, even on Amazon).

Why there hasn't been a major motion picture about it, I'll never know.

~~~
todd8
This is my favorite audio book. I had a long drive to a friend’s wedding so I
picked up an audio book to listen to, Lansing’s _Endurance_. I recommend it
over the hardcover book, which is the way I consume most non-fiction, because
of it incredible suspense.

Not knowing who will survive and who will perish and will they be able to
persevere under the most extreme circumstances makes the audio presentation
one of the most compelling tales of adventure I’ve ever heard. The book is
great, but it includes pictures of the ill-fated expedition and so subtlety
foretells aspects of the outcome. I recommend listening to it first, then
buying the book.

For real life adventure lovers I also recommend _Into Thin Air_ about climbing
Everest and the movie, _Mountains of the Moon_ about the explorer/translator
Richard Burton [1].

[1] [https://www.adventure-journal.com/2016/06/historical-
badass-...](https://www.adventure-journal.com/2016/06/historical-badass-
explorer-sir-richard-francis-burton/)

~~~
ghaff
I found when reading the book, it also really helped to have a polar
projection map out. It made it easier to follow what was going on.

It's one beef I have with some audiobooks. Sometimes it really helps to have
maps or other graphics.

------
hthtegr
Shackletons boat jouney by Frank A Worsley [1] is the single best book I've
ever read. If you like reading about Antarctica, adventure, survival etc, I
believe it's as good as it gets.

Edit - the author was on the trip next to Shackleton the whole time.

[1] [https://www.amazon.com/Shackletons-Journey-Frank-Arthur-
Wors...](https://www.amazon.com/Shackletons-Journey-Frank-Arthur-
Worsley/dp/0393318648)

------
poopoopoopoop
Currently writing a game heavily inspired by this story. Best non fiction read
of my life.

